
The Runner (2001) - nishs
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2001/09/03/the-runner
======
rrherr
15 years later: "Police believe Hogue, a notorious con man who once posed as a
high school student when he was 26 years old, built a cabin above the Shadow
Mountain Condominiums atop Aspen Street near Lift 1A, and lived there for an
undetermined amount of time, though it could have been a year and a half to
two years, Detective Jeff Fain has said."

[http://www.aspentimes.com/news/con-man-arrested-at-pitkin-
co...](http://www.aspentimes.com/news/con-man-arrested-at-pitkin-county-
library/)

